# One for one pull



## Meme (Sep 1, 2022)

Lately in our store, SD and ETLs demand us all morning and closing tms to pulled 1 for 1 and everything has to be 0 by the time we leave (pulled and pushed). The zone, fulfillment,  pc, audit, discontinue pull, push from the line, and this new "order" stress us out a lot. Is the same thing happening at your store as well?


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2022)

Meme said:


> Lately in our store, SD and ETLs demand us all morning and closing tms to pulled 1 for 1 and everything has to be 0 by the time we leave (pulled and pushed). The zone, fulfillment,  pc, audit, discontinue pull, push from the line, and this new "order" stress us out a lot. Is the same thing happening at your store as well?


They are very focused on 141s and price changes, also hear them call out audits on the radio.  Between that and the constant backup calls, zone and truck push have suffered. They are obviously concerned with the metrics, which are measurable and visible to upper management. A trashed store doesn't show up on a report, unless it's mentioned by a disgruntled guest.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 2, 2022)

Out of curiosity, just how is the OFO fill performance calculated? And what is the cut-off time? Is it 10pm like I've been told?


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

WinterRose said:


> Out of curiosity, just how is the OFO fill performance calculated? And what is the cut-off time? Is it 10pm like I've been told?


10:30 here. Lol but what about when your barely shaving new TL let's their beastie work a seasonal pog but doesn't tell them to untie it....and 1F1 s drop in the 500 s.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 5, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 5, 2022)

Technically ofos pulled before 11:59 PM will count towards the days %


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 5, 2022)

happygoth said:


> They are very focused on 141s and price changes, also hear them call out audits on the radio.  Between that and the constant backup calls, zone and truck push have suffered. They are obviously concerned with the metrics, which are measurable and visible to upper management. A trashed store doesn't show up on a report, unless it's mentioned by a disgruntled guest.


That is what TL s are doing with new sets....they change labels and claim completed status. In the meantime the rest of us are pulling redundant 1f1 s because the pog is NOT completed. SFQ and SFC are inaccurate all over the store such that post inventory 1f1 s were in the 4,000 s. So they get exposed but guess what they ve just started it up again. The new pog s dropping into 1f1 s isn't accurate anyway cause....they try to cheat the system so corporate thinks they re the hotshot tl getting everything done rapid fire!!! Lol Deceptive. Can't stand it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> That is what TL s are doing with new sets....they change labels and claim completed status. In the meantime the rest of us are pulling redundant 1f1 s because the pog is NOT completed. SFQ and SFC are inaccurate all over the store such that post inventory 1f1 s were in the 4,000 s. So they get exposed but guess what they ve just started it up again. The new pog s dropping into 1f1 s isn't accurate anyway cause....they try to cheat the system so corporate thinks they re the hotshot tl getting everything done rapid fire!!! Lol Deceptive. Can't stand it.


They make the metric look good. Please pull your pog.


----------

